# toro 824 powershift transmission problem



## retiredco2004

I have a toro 824 powershift snowblower,when engageing the forward gears the snowblower goes reverse,all 4 forward gears.When put in both reverse gears they both work in reverse,I can shift in all gears but all are engaged in reverse no matter which gear selected.Adjusted the control cables to factory setting but made no differance,can't figure this out.


----------



## td5771

I am not too familiar with the powershift but if it is a friction disc model it sounds like the hex shaft the friction wheel assembly rides on is rusty or gummed up to the point where when you engage the cables to go forward the friction wheel assembly slides to a certain point on the hex shaft and then gets stuck. the cables deflect somewhere along the way or something is bending to let the gear selector go to the speed settings.

do you have a model number. I believe the toro numbers would be something like 38545 plus a serial number.

Is it the same reverse speed when in all forward gears?


----------



## retiredco2004

Thank you,it is #38540,this has a closed transmision with no plates,I wish it had plates.I have been searching internet for days now and there is nothing about this problem.I think its a problem inside the tranny, but I can't find a used one and a new tranny is too expensive,I'm just lost,and the toro mechanic charges $83 an hour,thank you very much.


----------



## TimY

Model # 38540 serial 8900001 and up those have a transmission (66-8030) sounds like something slipped or loose or jammed you can download your manual online Toro.com check maybe a cable came loose.


----------



## TimY

Just looked at my manual, it's to cold and dark to see any thing right now on my machine, but right off the top of my head it doesn't sound like a trany problem if your getting the unit to move sounds more like a linkage problem but I'm no expert on that model( just got mine this summer). But there are guys here that can take them apart and back together blindfolded in the dark in -40 degrees. I do Know it's rare to have a major transmission problem on those. It can happen though.


----------



## retiredco2004

I have gone through the transmission linkage and all seems to be o.k.,I have been going over the service manuel for days now and can't figure it out.I love the machine its a beast,thank you very much,I will post when fixed.


----------



## TimY

Do you have the parts catalog for that? page 8 under traction linage assembly shows all the parts & pieces for the shifter under the dash that things got more springs than a Swiss watch.Just wondering if something is preventing the reverse lever P# 20 from disengaging ? just spit balling here.


----------



## retiredco2004

I decided to take tranny out,which I did today.I have the service manual and it seems the tranny is always in forward gears,but when you pull lever into revevse the cable is suppose to move a gear into revevse then springs keep tranny in forward gear when you release gear shift.When I inspected the reverse lever ontop of trans, it wasn't moving the arm,so a little wd40 and it moves now,but somethings broke inside tranny you can feel a clicking,so I'LL bring to toro and pay the $85 an hour unless you no someone in CT That can help,thank you for your help tim!!!


----------



## TimY

CT is a little out of my territory.Well hopefully it's not to bad. When I was looking at getting mine I asked a friend of mine who worked for an outfit that repaired small engine stuff about those tranys he said as far as he could remember he never had to deal with any issues with them he said there are cars on the road that don't have as good a record with there transmissions. You might want to hang out here a little longer and see if anyone has a better idea. Hey for all I know that clicking could be normal.


----------



## retiredco2004

*Fixed transmision*

Problem fxed,took the trans apart this morning and the shift collar # 67-5880 was broke.There are 4 teeth that slide and mate to the forward gear were all broke off.It had to happen when shiting and jamming gears between forward and reversa.Local toro dealer had the part and just finished test drive and runs perfect,thank you for your help TimY,GREAT SITE,
.


----------



## Shryp

Glad you got it fixed and a quick search online looks like it was under $20 for the part.


----------



## TimY

Except for moral support I don't think I helped too much. After looking closer at the part diagram I can see were that could happen, I now know won't be jamming gears like a truck driver in the future.( not saying you were) did you change the grease/fluid? Hopefully it was a relatively painless repair. Just for future reference how long did it take you ? Tim


----------



## retiredco2004

You tried so thats all that counts, so I'm forever grateful.The part was $18.36 plus I had to buy a tub of grease,but the trans. is rock solid metal gears that are used in more than snowblowers.The weak part is the shift collar,lucky I retired from the correction dept. at a young age,(20years and out) so I have the time to work on machine,well happy holidays and take care.


----------



## threeputtpar

I just came across this thread in a search, and am reviving it to hopefully get some more info on the eventual fix. I just picked up the same thrower and and having the same problem.

My question is, do you (or anyone) know if the repair involved taking the wheels off of the driveshaft to replace the shift collar? This was a very neglected machine and it appears the the wheels are completely rusted on the shaft and they won't come off without a fight. Thanks anyone for the help.


----------



## TimY

threeputtpar Haven't seen retiredco2004 for a while on here you might PM him to see what he had to do to drop that tranny in his post said it was a cheap fix. You can down load the service manual from Toro for free. Knock on wood I haven't had to do anything major to mine yet so haven't had to down load that service manual. But did get my owners 
manual that way. Powershift93 might show up here sooner or later he's really knowledgeable on those powershift Toros. As far as getting wheels of I feel your pain just spent the weekend getting two knurled bolts out a muffler flange . Heat PB blaster shock from air hammer wait heat PB blaster shock wait repeat five times .


----------



## UNDERTAKER

No you do not have to get the wheels off. To replace the shift collar. But i am going to need pics of what you are trying to do. Let me know.. Mahalo


----------



## UNDERTAKER

THERE IS NO DRIVESHAFT IN THE POWERSHIFT. ON THE FRONT OF THE TRANS IS A PULLEY THAT TURNS THE GEARS INSIDE DEPENDING ON THE GEAR SELECTED. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU ARE TRYING TO DO. MAHALO!!!


----------



## threeputtpar

Actually, I did get my machine to move forward and backward upon demand. I just needed to liberally lube the control cables and the moving parts in the control box under the control panel.

I am still thinking about removing the wheels this summer to blast and repaint them, and it looks like if I take the whole axle assembly out along with the plastic pivoting brackets I can get the whole works on a press and break the wheels loose from the axle. It's nice that the axle doesn't go through the frame like most blowers, then I'd have to figure out how to get at least one wheel off before it could be liberated from the frame.


----------



## Golfaholic

retiredco2004 said:


> I decided to take tranny out,which I did today.I have the service manual and it seems the tranny is always in forward gears,but when you pull lever into revevse the cable is suppose to move a gear into revevse then springs keep tranny in forward gear when you release gear shift.When I inspected the reverse lever ontop of trans, it wasn't moving the arm,so a little wd40 and it moves now,but somethings broke inside tranny you can feel a clicking,so I'LL bring to toro and pay the $85 an hour unless you no someone in CT That can help,thank you for your help tim!!!


I had that problem. Pulled transmission (3 hours), inside Tran. there are 2 parts the same, don't know there name off hand but they look like a spanner wrench. These flip when going F & R. They get warn on one end and stop functioning. Parts were under $20. This was a new challenge for me. Worst part was I couldn't get my rims off the axle like the video showed. So I had to remove more stuff to get at Tran. Saved a lot of $
I would do it again in 2 hours


----------

